# OB86 - logische Basisadresse S7-Slave



## Gerri (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo, weiß jemand, wie diese 7 Bits aufgeschlüsselt sind?

Ich denke, die ersten Beiden sind klar: 
 - Nr. der DP Station = Byte
 - DP Mastersystem ID = Byte
 - logische Basisadresse bei einem S7-Slave ??? (Bit 16-30)


----------



## Approx (7 Juli 2008)

*Fehlerinfos aus OB86 auslesen*

Hallo Gerri,
Die TEMP-Variable *"OB86_RACKS_FLTD"* ist zwar ein Array von Bools, aber ich lese die Infos immer als Integerformat aus. 
*LW8* *= Anfangsadresse* Busteilnehmer und *LW10 = Profibusadresse* aus. 

Anm.: Wenn Du eigene TEMP-Variablen in dem OB86 "eingefügt" hast, dann verschieben sich die Adressen natürlich...

 Gruß Approx


----------



## Gerri (7 Juli 2008)

für z.B. B#16#C4 stehen 8 Bits für die Nr. der DP Station (nicht LW8) und 15 Bits für die Slave Adresse (auch noch kein ganzes wort).

Zum einen verstehe ich nicht ob hier ein DWORD verwendet wird, zum anderen was ich mit 15 Bits machen soll.


----------



## Approx (7 Juli 2008)

Die Bausteinhilfe ist in diesem Fall nicht ausführlich genug. Das Auslesen mit LW8 und LW10 funzt aber. Die DP-Adresse maskiere ich noch mittels der Funktion WAND und einer 7F (hex) für die höchste Teilnehmeradresse 127.
Probiers doch mal aus. ;-)
Ich hab mir das ja auch nicht selber ausgedacht, sondern das war mal ne Aufgabe beim S7-Pro 2 -Lehrgang..

Appro


----------



## Gerri (7 Juli 2008)

jetzt ergibt es Sinn! Du schneidest das zweite Byte weg! Daurch brauchst du auch des fehlende Bit nicht mehr auszuwerten.

|<-WAN->|
_________
xxxxxxxx  x1111111
HighByte  LowByte

Ich habe auf leider nix mit diesem WAN Befehl bis jetzt zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Gerri (7 Juli 2008)

danke für die Info. Ich habe jetzt diese FUnktion oder Befehl oder was auch immer versucht zu finden. Ich finde aber in keiner Dok einen Hinweis.
Wo kann ich mir das ansehen?


----------



## Ralle (7 Juli 2008)

Er meint sicher UW (Und Wort)!


----------



## Approx (8 Juli 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Er meint sicher UW (Und Wort)!



Yip. In FUP heisst das WAND_W, also 16-Bit UND verknüpfen. 
@Gerri: Zu finden in der FUP-Darstellung im Container Wortverknüpfung


----------



## TMaroni (20 Mai 2011)

*Logische Basisadresse*

Hallo Jungs,
Was ist die logische Basisadresse (16-32Bit?
Ich möchte mit dem OB86 einen Slaveausfall auswerten!

Gruss 
TMaroni


----------



## SoftMachine (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

also nochmal...

im OB86...

LAR1  P##OB86_RACKS_FLTD  //DP-Adresse aus Lokaldaten holen
L       DW#16#FF  
UW          //Profibus-Adresse extrahieren
T    .....   //Adressee speichern, wohin du willst...


----------



## TMaroni (23 Mai 2011)

Ja, jetzt ist es klar!!!!

Danke Softmachine, für Deine Hilfe.

Gruss
TMaroni


----------

